# Stencils for Marking Tools



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Any of you guy have your tools/ladders marked with your company name/logo?


Im thinking about having my ladders marked with my logo



Good or bad idea? 


Any ideas where i can purchase stencils?

Thanks

Rich


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Good idea.

Whether stencils (look professional) or just a swatch of color, they make it easy to identify your equip.

This won't (necessarily) prevent theft, but will make it easy for the slugs to ID your stuff when using equip or loading onto vehicle.

when painting, I just sprayed a unique color on each piece. as a paperhanger with less "stuff" I put my name with "magic marker"

As said above, stencil looks good. Have no idea where to buy. Do a google.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Branding works well....paint can just be painted over.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

plazaman said:


> Any of you guy have your tools/ladders marked with your company name/logo?
> 
> 
> Im thinking about having my ladders marked with my logo
> ...


What kind of stencils are you thinking about? If it's just letters and numbers just about any discount or hobby and craft store should have them. I made a stencil of just my last name with 2 or 3 inch high letters that I use to mark my ladders, planks or other equipment that has a large enough flat area. For other stuff I ordered some self adhereing tags from NEBS. They're about 1" x 2 1/2" with a brushed metallic look but I think they're made out of mylar or something. It's easy to just peel one off and stick it to a clean surface and they're supposed to be weather resistant as well.


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Branding works well....paint can just be painted over.


 
.....engravers work well too.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

MarvinWilleyJr said:


> .....engravers work well too.


Yup....but how do they work on wood ladders


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Yup....but how do they work on wood ladders


I'm thinking of the ol' Woodburning Art set I had as a kid! That tool would serve the purpose I think! :thumbsup:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Apr 30, 2006)

Celtic said:


> Yup....but how do they work on wood ladders


Does anyone use wood ladders anymore? :blink: Not me, except in the rare situation where all my other ladders are tied up elsewhere.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

jackrabbit5 said:


> Does anyone use wood ladders anymore? :blink: Not me, except in the rare situation where all my other ladders are tied up elsewhere.



Electricians pretty much have 2 choices...wood or fiberglass 

I actually prefer wood (although a bit heavier) to fiberglass....the fiberglass ladders tend to dig into a shoulder


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

We engrave all our tools with a RMB. I had no idea how many damn electricians and plumbers would copy us and buy the same drills we use.:laughing:

I like to engrave everything, even batteries and hand tools. 

I was told that it's one of the only ways you can get your tools back too if they get stolen and the cops find them, they will ask you to give them the serial numbers or prove they are yours. I figure if I can tell them to open up the Dewalt radio charger and there will be an RMB on the inside cover they should believe it's mine.


----------



## liltrainerboy (Nov 16, 2006)

mayb im just a youngster but i havent ever used a wood ladder on a lob.. do they even sell them any more?


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

liltrainerboy said:


> mayb im just a youngster but i havent ever used a wood ladder on a lob.. do they even sell them any more?



GOSH Yes !

Not sure if extensions are anymore, but go to the Werner site and you'll see stubbies, steps, and attic stairs still in wood.

Last year I finally retired my four foot wooden step after about 35 years (maybe only 32). When cutting in while standing on the third step, it just "flexed" too much. Got me a nice fiberglass Werner. Love it. 

Now back to marking equip. We used to spray "company color" on ALL tools, even scrapers and small hand tools. makes for quick ID. If you believe theft is a possibility, get a Dremel Tool and also etch your name in some place not easily seen (one can always sand off engraving - put it some place the low-life won't find easily)

If someone is hell bent on stealing a tool, he will. As the old saying goes, "A lock is only for the honest man, a thief will break it"


----------



## Da Vinci (Jun 24, 2007)

We immediately take a Sharpie and put company name in about 3 places on our ladders- it's quick and cheap. If it gets faded, we re-mark it. 

If you want fancy, buy some acetate plastic film or overhead transparency film. Lay it over a sketch of your logo and cut out a custom stencil. Get a small can of spray adhesive and spray a light coat to the underside- adhere it to your ladder and spray a quick coat of whatever color you want. 

Won't prevent theft, but will keep it down...

Bay Area Painting Contractor


----------

